# Found: NRS raft San Juan River arm of Lake Powell



## Adam505

Found an NRS raft on the San Juan River arm of Lake Powell on June 23, 2019. Assuming there's not too many people rafting below Clay Hills, I'm guessing the boat was lost further upstream. Please contact me if you think this might be your raft. 505-516-6453 or email [email protected]


----------



## mikepart

This is from the Utah Rafters facebook page:


REWARD OFFERED for lost rafting gear below Piute Falls! Yes, three rafts tied together departed from Slickhorn C on the San Juan the night of June 16th.
Found rubber from two and frames but nothing else. Fresh tire tracks and footprints yesterday. Any help would be appreciated. Tie them up good!
970-379-2369
Basalt, CO


----------



## DidNotWinLottery

Holy cow! I am very anal about checking that tie off one last time before bed. That was an expensive evening....


----------



## Adam505

*Owner found*

Thanks Buzzians! I was able to speak with the boat owner yesterday and we've got plans to get him and his gear reunited very soon.


----------



## mkashzg

Maybe you can get him to agree to share the story here for returning his gear for him. Sounds like he is lucky to get it back and there must be a good story!?


----------



## DidNotWinLottery

Was my same thought. Disastrous river trip stories are like porn, you have to look! Maybe we should have a River trip disasters area on Buzz?


----------



## MontanaLaz

DidNotWinLottery said:


> Was my same thought. Disastrous river trip stories are like porn, you have to look! Maybe we should have a River trip disasters area on Buzz?


We should call it the minivan fire sub 8)


----------



## DidNotWinLottery

MontanaLaz said:


> We should call it the minivan fire sub 8)



Or the "Keys are where?!" forum.


----------



## RidgeLivin

I'm confused by the "Fresh tire tracks and footprints yesterday" comment.


----------



## DidNotWinLottery

RidgeLivin said:


> I'm confused by the "Fresh tire tracks and footprints yesterday" comment.



Was wondering when someone would ask! And below Clay Hills....


----------



## RidgeLivin

In the Facbeook group, he said:



> All three carabinered together side by side with 2 points attached to each boat, 1 line to shore with 2 half hitches, should have been 2 lines. Live and learn.


----------



## Dory Runner

Curious as well to here the whole story. The water level plummeted during that time period, huge drop in flows. That combined with the steep banks at Slickhorn maybe had something to do with it. Line tied short and tight, then the water dropped away putting big strain on the tie off, without the boats touching bottom. Thats my theory.


----------



## Blade&Shaft

Or the whole relying on-two-half-hitches-to-hold-three-boats-thing could've had something to do with it....


----------



## Jungle Jane

I remember one of the early trips I worked for Hatch in Dinosaur. When I pulled up to camp, (I was last of 5 boats) I noticed the 4th boat tied to the 3rd, 3rd tied to 2nd, 2nd tied to first, & first boat not tied to anything! Ha!


----------



## DidNotWinLottery

Oh boy, I am going to get even more Nazi about my tie ups!


----------



## RidgeLivin

DidNotWinLottery said:


> Oh boy, I am going to get even more Nazi about my tie ups!


Seriously... We're staying at the same site they lost their boats next week... Definitely going to have two tie-ups for my single raft at every site now!


----------



## matt man

RidgeLivin said:


> Seriously... We're staying at the same site they lost their boats next week... Definitely going to have two tie-ups for my single raft at every site now!


Woke up to pee one time when I was camping at slickhorn, was louder then when I went to bed( ok, past out). Well no boats in site, just a couple of ropes pushing against the tamies, and the river much closer. 
I think it came up about a thousand in a mater of hours. We were both tied off solid, and I had to do some rope adjustments. 

I always like to insist that everyone use there own tie off point, and then boats get strapped to each other with a “ marriage strap”, that way every boat is attached at to multiple anchor points, then I check to see how good of a job my friends did at tying there boat off!!


----------



## DidNotWinLottery

And 2 weeks after that...........WE ARE!


----------



## Panama Red

May I present exhibit A.


----------



## Jungle Jane

And don't use pitiful little Tammies for tie off anchor! Why on earth would anyone depend on one or two ropes to hold all the boats? Its really not rocket science! Tie each boat individually, and run a cam strap frame to frame, (if boat parking allows for side by side parking.) 
That way is one boats tie off fails, you got all the other boats backing up the one boat. If you don't have a long stern (& bow line) clip an extra throwbag on and use ONLY as a stern line. (Bonus, comes in very handy if you are derigging, rolling boat too, having a bow/stern line! Half hitches work fine if you got a solid anchor, (I always pull piece of rope through half hitch loop to "lock knot" although its not really necessary.
Hopefully, that "can I just tie off to your boat" question, (except in certain situations, like havasu parking, or temporary stop) has been put to rest.


----------



## Bonefish3006

RidgeLivin said:


> I'm confused by the "Fresh tire tracks and footprints yesterday" comment.


Locals may have been there the day before and taken the gear that was on shore! Nothing but frames and destroyed rubber to be found.


----------



## zbaird

This is a bad deal.

A lot of times people think their rubber is destroyed when its not. Let me know if you are looking at options and want my take on it.


----------

